# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Полезно знать. Льготы для детей

## Irina

Пришло время летних каникул, у детей появилось больше свободного времени. И тем, кто планирует активно проводить летний сезон в городе, и тем, кто думает отправиться отдыхать, будет полезно знать, на какие льготы и скидки могут претендовать дети в нашей стране - как на проезд, так и на отдых. Обзор TUT.BY – для тех, кто не в курсе.

*Поехали…*

Так, рассчитывать на бесплатный проезд в нашей стране могут дети до 7 лет. В соответствии с Законом "О государственных социальных льготах, правах и гарантиях для отдельных категорий граждан" для детей предусмотрены льготы на проезд на пассажирском транспорте.

_Дети в возрасте до 7 лет:_

- могут бесплатно ездить на всех видах городского пассажирского транспорта (кроме такси) независимо от места жительства;

- проживающие в сельской местности, они также могут бесплатно пользоваться "автомобильным транспортом общего пользования регулярного междугородного сообщения в пределах административного района по месту жительства" (исключение: право на проезд на междугородном автомобильном транспорте);

- имеют право на бесплатный проезд на железнодорожном, водном и автомобильном пассажирском пригородном транспорте (кроме такси);

- на пассажирском междугородном транспорте: право на бесплатный проезд в пассажирских поездах внутри страны и на внутренних линиях автомобильного пассажирского транспорта – для детей до 5 лет (без права на отдельное место).

_Дети в возрасте от 5 до 10 лет могут ездить в пассажирских поездах, автобусах, маршрутках по льготному тарифу (50._
_
А школьники, проживающие в сельской местности, с 1 сентября по 30 июня бесплатно добираются до места обучения и обратно на автомобильном междугородном регулярном пассажирском транспорте._


Кроме того, Белорусская железная дорогая предлагает дополнительные скидки на билеты в пассажирских поездах. С 1 октября по 30 апреля включительно организованные группы учащихся при численности группы от 10 до 24 человек могут рассчитывать на скидку в размере 10%, а при численности группы 25 человек и более – 15%.

Есть скидка родителям (одному или двум) при проезде с детьми в возрасте до 16 лет в плацкартных и купейных вагонах – в размере 10% каждому из проезжающих (родителям и детям) (с октября по апрель включительно). Существуют определенные скидки и на проезд по железным дорогам всех государств СНГ, Латвийской Республики, Литовской Республики, Эстонской Республики – для организованных групп.

Документ, на основании которого предоставляется проезд, - свидетельство о рождении (паспорт) или паспорт одного из родителей.

Отдельные льготы существуют для детей-инвалидов, детей-сирот, детей, проживающих на территории радиоактивного загрязнения в зоне последующего отселения и прочих категорий граждан, но это отдельная тема.

Летать детям бесплатно в нашей стране не получится, но можно воспользоваться скидкой. Так, ребенок до 2-летнего возраста оплачивает 10% стоимости авиабилета (т.е. скидка составляет 90. Для такого пассажира не предусмотрено место. Ребенок от 2 до 12 лет чаще всего имеет скидку 33% (с предоставлением места и с сопровождением взрослого). Т.н. молодежный тариф (от 12 до 25 лет), который также возможен, – это, как правило, 15%-ная скидка. Кстати, в Белавиа последняя скидка не предусмотрена, о чем сообщается на сайте авиакомпании. А вот Гомельавиа дает детям 50%-ную скидку. Эти скидки - в среднем, которые действуют вне зависимости от страны назначения, сообщили в справочной аэропорта "Минск".

*В кино 3D без скидок, но бесплатно в Ботанический сад*

На вопрос, есть ли детям скидки в кинотеатрах, в УП "Киновидеопрокат" сказали, что детские сеансы сами по себе дешевые. Отдельных скидок не предусмотрено. В зависимости от продолжительности фильма, а также от качества звука (моно или Dolby) билеты на детские сеансы на сегодня стоят от 850 до 1600 рублей. Как правило, такие фильмы показывают в утреннее или дневное время.

Кроме того, в два и больше раза могут быть дешевле цены на дневные сеансы по сравнению с вечерними, есть отдельные льготные сеансы.

Не предусмотрено скидок для детей и в 3D-кинотеатре "Киев". Допускаются на сеанс бесплатно дети в возрасте до 5 лет, но сидят они на руках у родителей. Ребенку, как и взрослому, выдаются очки. Напомнили также, что есть фильмы, на которые дети до 14 лет допускаются только с родителями, например, сейчас идет показ такого фильма – "Врата 3D".

*Белгосцирк бесплатно пускает на свои представления детей до 5 лет.*

Дети до 5 лет также посещают бесплатно Минский зоопарк, дети от 5 до 14 лет платят за вход 2500 рублей, тогда как билет для взрослых – 4000.

В парке развлечений "Dreamland" такое разграничение по ценам: взрослые билеты стоят 14 000 - 15 000 (в зависимости от времени), школьные и студенческие – 13 000 - 14 000 рублей, детские – 12 000 - 13 000. Причем детские билеты распространяются на тех, кто ростом ниже 140 см. "Детям ростом до 1 метра – вход свободный", - говорится на сайте парка.

А вот в парке развлечений "Дино" билеты для детей дороже билетов для взрослых. Входной (не ограничивающий время пребывания в парке) стоит 18 000 против 5000 для родителей.

В столичных парках (ни в Детском парке М. Горького, ни в парке Челюскинцев) детских билетов нет, но есть аттракционы для малышей, которые дешевле взрослых. Так, билет на "Детское колесо обозрения" или на "Детский мини-поезд" стоит 1700 рублей, на "Дракошу" - 1100. Тогда как прокатиться на самом дорогом столичном аттракционе, например, в открытой кабинке на "Колесе обозрения" обойдется в 5500 рублей. А в парке имени 50-летия Октября малыши смогут всего за 800 рублей покататься на "Солнышке" или цепочной карусели.

*Если родители идут на концерт, а детей оставить не с кем...*

На взрослые концерты не бывает детских билетов и скидок, ответили в кассе концертного зала "Минск". Билет не нужен малышам до 5 лет, но в таком случае не предусмотрено и место: держим на коленях. Для детей старше этого возраста покупаем отдельный билет.

В Ботаническом саду дети дошкольного возраста гуляют бесплатно. Школьники платят 2000 рублей за ландшафтную зону, 2000 - за оранжерею. Тогда как взрослые – 5000 и 2000 соответственно.

*И не забываем про документ - доказательство возраста вашего ребенка, которым может служить свидетельство о рождении!*

----------

